# Image G3 instable



## zwazo (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Un petit renseignement serait le bienvenu :

Je me suis rendu compte en faisant une mise à jour sur le G3 (imac dv400) de mon fils que l'image était devenue instable verticalement (légers soubresauts). Ce chère et tendre ne s'en était pas rendu compte et donc ne sait pas depuis quand c'est le cas. 

ce mac date de 99. Pensez-vous que c'est le tube qui est en train de rendre l'âme? j'ai tout vérifié dans les préférences système que ce soit sous os 9 ou os 10.
`
Merci de votre aide 

@+

Zwazo


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

Je pencherais plus pour un problème dans le circuit vidéo que pour le tube lui même, genre une capa du circuit de balayage qui commence à faiblir, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que c'est un problème matériel, et que rien dans le système n'y peut.


----------



## zwazo (1 Février 2008)

Merci de ton avis. 

Si je comprends bien : le circuit commence à sentir... le sapin?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

Sauf à avoir dans tes relations un technicien capable de trouver et remplacer le composant malade, il y a un peu de ça, parce qu'aucun "réparateur professionnel" ne prendra ça en charge dans des conditions économiques acceptables !.


----------



## zwazo (1 Février 2008)

Ah ok!

je sais que sur ce modèle, je peux brancher un autre écran. Penses-tu que le symptôme restera le même ou que ce serait la possibilité de prolonger (un peu) sa vie?

Merci de ton avis


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2008)

zwazo a dit:


> Ah ok!
> 
> je sais que sur ce modèle, je peux brancher un autre écran. Penses-tu que le symptôme restera le même ou que ce serait la possibilité de prolonger (un peu) sa vie?
> 
> Merci de ton avis



Normalement, la sortie VGA ne devrait pas être affectée, puisque là cause n'est pas ce qu'on nomme communément en informatique la "carte vidéo", mais bien des circuits vidéo de l'écran.


----------



## zwazo (1 Février 2008)

thanks a lot!


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Février 2008)

Où est-ce que je peut trouver plus d'infos en ce qui concerne le remplacement des composants vieillissants ?

L'iMac que j'ai récupéré à plus ou moins ce symptôme en fonction de ce qui est affiché et de la résolution/profondeur. 

Merci pascal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Où est-ce que je peut trouver plus d'infos en ce qui concerne le remplacement des composants vieillissants ?
> 
> L'iMac que j'ai récupéré à plus ou moins ce symptôme en fonction de ce qui est affiché et de la résolution/profondeur.
> 
> Merci pascal.



A part les brocantes ou les officines spécialisées dans le vieux matos d'occase, reste guère qu'iBay ou les petites annonces !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Février 2008)

Bon, on verra bien ce que ça donnera après le grand ménage de ce jour.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Février 2008)

Vient de m'arriver un truc zarbi ....
Je démarre sur le CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 fourni avec l'iMac (Le CD à marché plusieurs fois, et aussi installé).
Pendant le démarrage, le disque dur s'arrête. Clac, d'un coup, comme ça. 
Une fois Mac OS 9 démarré sur le CD, pas de HDD, rien dans Informations système Apple.
Je démarre sur le Firmware ... je fait boot hd => can't open hd
Si je fait boot usb1 (pour savoir à quoi ressemble le message quand il n'y à rien de branché sur le périphérique en question), il me met tout un baratin sur la largeur de la séquance boot (un truc normal quoi !)

Jusque là, cet iMac présente les mêmes symptômes que mon iBook depuis que son port FireWire est mort. sauf que là, le disque dur ne tourne même pas...;


iMac G3 ou HDD mort ?
(Sachant que le le HDD à 1 mois 1/2 et le mac.... 8 ans.)


----------



## claude72 (3 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> (Sachant que le le HDD à 1 mois 1/2 et le mac.... 8 ans.)


Mais sachant aussi que dans un ordinateur* le disque-dur est le composant le plus "faible", le plus fragile et donc c'est lui qui tombe le plus souvent en panne...


* dans un ordinateur "normal", c'est à dire un ordinateur sans écran intégré...

... dans un ordinateur avec en plus un écran CRT intégré, comme le iMac, il y a en plus les pannes et faiblesses classiques d'un écran CRT, dont l'élément le plus "faible" est la THT, à cause des fortes tensions à générer (environ 25 kV).


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Février 2008)

pendant que je démontait l'iMac, j'était en train de te répondre dans ma tête : Ok, un disque dur ça vieillit plus vite que tout le reste dans un ordinateur. Mais quand même ! Un mois et 9 jours !! (J'ai encore la facture de ce disque dur !)

Donc, j'ai remonté le disque dur d'origine du mac (un 10 et quelques Go d'ORIGINE avec la pomme sur l'étiquette et tout ! 8 ans de bon est loyaux services !!! )
J'allume... et TACTATCTAC.... le marteau piqueur se met en route... très soulageant étant donnée que ce wee-end, j'ai fait pas mal de site de vente pour reconstituer cet iMac.

Testard.... je suis allé trouver un boîtier externe... j'y met le Western digital dedans (qui ne démarrait même plus 5 minutes plus tôt).... Je branche... j'allume.... et le disque dur émet son silencieux chuintement suivit de son doux grattage.... 

Les nerds aiment plus l'informatique que les filles cars ils trouvent cela plus simple. Certains jours, je les comprends, et je me range même de leur coté. D'autres jours.... je change de camp.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Février 2008)

Rebelotte mais dans l'autre sens : 

En train d'installer OS 9.... il commence à ne plus avancer du tout..... puis il plante. Redémarre. Le disque dur s'allume bien, mais rien dans le firmware (can't boot HD), rien nulle part.....

La seule différence entre le Maxtor d'origine et le Western digital de 1 mois, c'est que l'un fait tourner les plateaux qu'il reçoive ou non un signal de la carte mère, et l'autre ne démarre que si on le lui demande.

C'est donc le Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Rebelotte mais dans l'autre sens :
> 
> En train d'installer OS 9.... il commence à ne plus avancer du tout..... puis il plante. Redémarre. Le disque dur s'allume bien, mais rien dans le firmware (can't boot HD), rien nulle part.....
> 
> ...



Ou la nappe, tu as vérifié de ce côté ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Février 2008)

La nappe n'a pas l'air d'aller Mal.....


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2008)

L'air, je ne dis pas, mais tu sais, un fil coupé dans sa gaine, ça peut suffire, ne te fie pas à son seul aspect extérieur, teste avec une autre nappe sur ce Mac, ou avec cette nappe sur un autre Mac, pour être sûr !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Février 2008)

Tiens ??? Un tel professionnel du Mac n'aurais jamais démonté d'iMac
Ou alors tu as juste oublié que la nappe qui relie HDD + Lecteur Cd à la carte mère est.... relativement particulière !


Bon, si non, j'ai démonté, soufflé dans les connecteurs, tout remonté avec le Wester Digital.... et ça à tenu bien 2h en utilisation assez intensive, puis comme je suis fatigué, j'ai tout éteins. 
Pour ce soir, ça marche.
Demain.... c'est lundi.

Bonne nuit les petits.
Merci pascal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Tiens ??? Un tel professionnel du Mac n'aurais jamais démonté d'iMac
> Ou alors tu as juste oublié que la nappe qui relie HDD + Lecteur Cd à la carte mère est.... relativement particulière !.



Ben en fait, mon job, c'est le soft, pas le hard, hein !  Un iMac G3 "slot loading", j'en ai démonté un une fois, une seule, celui de mon fils (un "DV 450") pour changer son disque dur, mais je n'ai pas souvenir d'une nappe spéciale   Bon, c'était en 2003, aussi, et j'ai dormi dessus depuis !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Février 2008)

Tiens... sur cette photo,, on voit le disque dur, la nappe qui y est connecté, puis un peut plus en arrière, on voit le connecteur un lecteur de CD qui est plus long !!
Et enfin, sur la carte mère, branché à 90° du reste, le connecteur est de la même taille que pour le lecteur de CD.


Bon, mais pour l'instant ça marche... tout le monde au boulot !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Bon, mais pour l'instant ça marche...



C'est ce qu'il y a de plus intéressant dans l'histoire !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Février 2008)

Le temps d'allumage qu'il ma fallut pour régler la THT (focus & screen), aucun souci de HDD.

Est-ce que sur les iMac DV, une pille à plat peut poser ce genre de souci de disque dur ?
(quoi qu'il arrive, faudrait que je m'en trouve une... )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Le temps d'allumage qu'il ma fallut pour régler la THT (focus & screen), aucun souci de HDD.
> 
> Est-ce que sur les iMac DV, une pille à plat peut poser ce genre de souci de disque dur ?
> (quoi qu'il arrive, faudrait que je m'en trouve une... )



Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## Invité (4 Février 2008)

Edit : Pffffff, faut que je lise correctement&#8230;


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Février 2008)

Pk ? qu'est-ce que tu voulais dire ?


----------



## claude72 (4 Février 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> on voit le connecteur un lecteur de CD qui est plus long !!


C'est une nappe IDE (presque) normale à laquelle sont rajoutés 10 fils pour le lecteur de CD : + 5V, sorties audio droite et gauche et quelques masses. Donc les connecteurs sur le CD et sur la carte mère sont des 50 broches, alors que le connecteur sur le disque-dur est un classique 40 broches.


----------

